# Off-Topic Discussion > General Discussion >  i_luv_dennis b-day

## Flozza

hey hey i_luv_dennis we have the same birthday happy birthday xxx

----------


## Flozza

Omg god i've put this in the wrong place, please could someone move it

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Im a bit confused here..

----------


## Bad Wolf

i moved it, it was in ee general

----------


## Behemoth

This thread is pointless as it isn't even your birthday until October 10th.

If you do want a birthday thread, make sure you start it on your actual birthday.

----------


## Bad Wolf

cheers rob- i didnt even realise it wasnt today!

----------

